# Scorpion Preservation



## Frazier_05 (Nov 22, 2006)

Not sure if this is the correct spot to put this, but maybe someone can help me out here. I recently had an Emp die on me for reasons beyond my knowledge and I would like to preserve it in a jar. Now the question is, what chemical should I use? I have read everything from using ethanol to not using ethanol. All of my searches have ended in complete confusion. If anyone could give me some insight I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks for your time.

Brett


----------



## Jeremy Huff (Nov 22, 2006)

I work at the American Museum of Natural History.  We preserve all scorpions that are not for DNA, in 75% ethanol.  DNA specimens go in 100% ethanol.  Now, the ethanol you get in drugstores has been denatured by adding an additional chemical.  This may make the specimen brittle if you want to examine it afterwards.  If you are just leaving it in a bottle, then brittleness shouldn't be an issue.  The other thing to do with heavy bodied scorpions is to inject ethanol into them so they don't rot from the inside out.  Get an insulin syringe from a drugstore and inject alcohol in the mouth and the anus at the base of the telson.  You can also inject between tergites and sternites, but this may cause a lump to be created in the body cavity. 

Hope this helps

Jeremy


----------



## Frazier_05 (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply Jeremy, but I have a small question. This is probably going to make me look rather dumb but I can't help it lol. Alright, what's the difference in paint thinner and ethanol? I have always heard people refer to them as the same thing. Is this true? If so, since the only thing open 24 hrs a day here is Wal-Mart, would regular paint thinner work the same? What would you suggest? Thanks.

Brett


----------



## EAD063 (Nov 22, 2006)

Popp it in the freezer while you get supplies.. just dont tell your spouse/mother or female counterpart LOL  I don't know how this would affect injecting the specimen with some type of substance, but thats usually what people do in the process of gathering materials for preservation.  I kept a milk snake when I was younger in a freezer for a while while waiting to get and ID on it with no smell or anything (although I didn't smell it after it thawed out so I can't comment on that behalf) hopefully someone will add on to this, if not try search about freezing a specimen temporarily... have you considered casting it in resin?


----------



## Frazier_05 (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah I've thought about the resin, my father works with resin a lot where he works so he may be able to do it as well. He also mentioned you can buy plastic kits pretty much anywhere and that they are pretty easy to do. It's been in the freezer since yesterday and so far no complaints LOL. But anyways, I personally think plastic casting would look better, what do you think?

Brett


----------



## dGr8-1 (Nov 22, 2006)

talking about "casting in resin"
Can somebody help me out on this? What to look for and how?
Had some mortalities lately...  
H.hottentotta
P.transvaalicus
B.jacksoni scorplings


----------



## Frogsarethapoop (Nov 23, 2006)

My experience with putting insects in the freezer befor pinning them is that the freezing part makes them very brittle and then the legs, antennas, and wings fall off real easy. Not sure how the freezer will fare on the scorpion.


----------



## Jeremy Huff (Nov 23, 2006)

Ethanol is drinking alcohol.  100% ethanol = 200 proof alcohol.  I have seen drinking alcohol from Kentuky that was 190 proof or 95% ethanol. This would work great for scorpion preservation with a little water added to take it to 75%. The reason it is denatured in drugstores is to prevent people from drinking it.

Jeremy


----------



## Jeremy Huff (Nov 23, 2006)

Paint thinner might strip the color from the specimen...In a pinch you can use regular rubbing alcohol (isopropynol)

Jeremy


----------



## Ganoderma (Nov 23, 2006)

paint thinner is either Lacquer based or methyl hydrate, i dont think it is ethyl alcohol.  i may be wrong.


----------



## Alakdan (Nov 23, 2006)

dGr8-1 said:


> talking about "casting in resin"
> Can somebody help me out on this? What to look for and how?
> Had some mortalities lately...
> H.hottentotta
> ...



Bro, I already made some clear cast resin with my dead jacksoni, spiders and insects.  It is easy to make.  You can buy the materials locally at Polymer products Phils.  They offices in Pasig and the also have an outlet along Commonwealth across Nissan.  You will need the resin and a catalyst on a ratio of 2-3% catalyst 97-98% resin.  Curing time depends on the voume.  Please note that the resin produces heat as it cures.  You can pour small layers at a time, otherwise the heat will cause your specimen to boil.  The air bubbles will give you problems.

The only thing I'm having difficulty with is finding good silicone moulds.  So far I have used food grade plastic containers and drinking glasses.


----------

